# Portable Saw Dust Collection



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

My parents gave me a Craftsman table saw (table saw) for Christmas about a year ago. I'm concerned about the about of dust that gets into the air when using my saw. I currently wear a respirator, but the summers in GA get hot and humid and that isn't going to be comfortable to wear all day in the shop.

I'm going to making some mods to the table, cutting the tabs off for the miter gauge...so I can make some sleds.

Has anyone enclosed a saw like this and connected some form of dust collection to it? I was thinking about ABS plastic riveted to the bottom and than connect some for of dust collection hose to it.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*typically dust comes off the rear of the blade first*

Since the blade first enters on the bottom of the work, the dust is carried in the gullets up and over and through the kerf back at you. What doesn't come off at you is carried further around and drops off inside the cabinet. 

You can make a dust collector off the blade guard. There are commercial versions also. Penn State Industries sells one on a parallelogram action, but there are ways to make one without all the geometry. Mine is hooked directly to a shop vac for great suction off the blade. 

I also enclosed the bottom of my saw cabinet and put a 4" dust collector port on the plate. You need a good volume of air flow to be successful with any dust collector, so minimize any ribbed hose length, or sharp bends in the system.


----------



## 44260 (Aug 29, 2013)

Woodnthings has a nice dust collection setup on his saw, I saw pictures of it. I to am needing a set up on my table saw but what I wanted to say that even with a dust collector set up it is not advisable to not wear a dust mask of some sort, dust collection reduces the dust in your shop however it will not replace the use of a dust mask.


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

Woodnthings, can you post some photos?


----------

